# Secretariat



## wildoak (Oct 9, 2010)

Well we saw it last night, great movie with lots of good visuals...beautiful Kentucky horse farms, etc. It's a very Disney, "feel good" movie and you will come out smiling LOL. The story - what Secretariat did in racing - is amazing when you think that he set a record at the Belmont that still stands, and smoked his closest opponent by 31 lengths!!

Jan


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 9, 2010)

When I was in school I had a scrapbook on this horse and his career.... dont know what ever happened to it. Probably figured it was worthless and threw it away!!! I wanted to go see the movie this weekend but got too much going on... will be at least next Sunday before I can go.

After Secretariat retired to stud, they were not sure if he was fertile, so he was test bred to a couple of mares. One was an Appaloosa mare. Long story short, he was fertile and the mare foaled a bright red colt with a white blanket and spots!! Because this was just a test for fertility, no stud report was filed, nor did a breeders certificate change hands, however, this colt was hardshipped into ApHA and named First Secretary and though it was not on his papers, EVERYONE knew who his father was. And that was Secretariat's first foal.

He was a big handsome colt... dont know what happened to him in later years, but you could certainly see his father in him!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm dying to see it - so glad you liked it. Sounds awesome - the previews are great. Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 9, 2010)

HGFarm said:


> When I was in school I had a scrapbook on this horse and his career.... dont know what ever happened to it. Probably figured it was worthless and threw it away!!! I wanted to go see the movie this weekend but got too much going on... will be at least next Sunday before I can go.
> 
> After Secretariat retired to stud, they were not sure if he was fertile, so he was test bred to a couple of mares. One was an Appaloosa mare. Long story short, he was fertile and the mare foaled a bright red colt with a white blanket and spots!! Because this was just a test for fertility, no stud report was filed, nor did a breeders certificate change hands, however, this colt was hardshipped into ApHA and named First Secretary and though it was not on his papers, EVERYONE knew who his father was. And that was Secretariat's first foal.
> 
> He was a big handsome colt... dont know what happened to him in later years, but you could certainly see his father in him!!


I was a huuuge fan of "Big Red" when he was racing - so much so, I did a research paper on him when in high school.




One article that I used was about the birth of this colt and titled, "Congratulations, Speedy and Spotty!" (why am I still remembering this?!!)

Or how about this Final Jeopardy question:

"Simultaneously on the covers of _Newsweek_, _Time_, and _Sports Illustrated_ in 1973, this athlete was buried in October of 1989 in a 6 by 6 foot coffin." The answer, of course, was "Who was Secretariat?" and I missed it!

I'm very eager to see this movie. One thing I've wondered about, though, is the horse(s) used to play the big guy. Secretariat's stride was unique - I have never seen another horse that looks quite like he did when running. I'm curious, did they try to match it, or just let it go and figure nobody cares that much?


----------



## chandab (Oct 9, 2010)

Bunnylady said:


> I'm very eager to see this movie. One thing I've wondered about, though, is the horse(s) used to play the big guy. Secretariat's stride was unique - I have never seen another horse that looks quite like he did when running. I'm curious, did they try to match it, or just let it go and figure nobody cares that much?


While I don't know the answer to your specific question about his stride, my AQHA newsletter did a one-page article on the movie, and apparently 6 or 7 horses were used to portray Secretariat, including at least one registered quarter horse, "Copper Locks", a 4-year old gelding. [Copper Locks' dam, "Lip Locked", is a Thoroughbred great-granddaughter of Bold Ruler.]


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 10, 2010)

chandab said:


> While I don't know the answer to your specific question about his stride, my AQHA newsletter did a one-page article on the movie, and apparently 6 or 7 horses were used to portray Secretariat, including at least one registered quarter horse, "Copper Locks", a 4-year old gelding. [Copper Locks' dam, "Lip Locked", is a Thoroughbred great-granddaughter of Bold Ruler.]


I don't find it surprising that a QH was used. At the time he was racing, a big deal was made about how big, and wide, and deep, Secretariat's body was. Unlike a lot of TB's, he was also a bit of a chowhound, keeping him in racing trim was a challenge. I can certainly see that a refined QH might look a lot more like him than a lot of the TB's that I know!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.angelfire.com/jazz/nutbush/

Here is a neat article about Secretariat's heart. He had an abnormally large heart, but not from disease. Interesting reading.. enjoy.

When I was a kid my grandmother took me to a racetrack in Florida, Secretariat was there and I saw him in person. It was before he won the triple crown. He was gorgeous.

My grandfather tried to take a photo of him, but he left the cap on the camera. go figure.





I can't wait to see the film.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Oct 10, 2010)

We thought they did a decent job of matching his stride - enough that we commented to each other - "hey, that's pretty close!"

Only complaint I had with any of the realism was that "Secretariat" was born a bay (in the movie!)





Oh, that and the fact that all the leather halters were *new*.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 10, 2010)

I saw it today and thought it was wonderful! Very enjoyable, feel-good movie.





I thought they protrayed the stride as exceedingly long and ground covering which I assume (sadly, I never got to see him run) was probably what it would require for that type of speed. The primary horse in the movie seemed very correct to me and looked like a great match for the photos I've seen. I agree the foal was bay and not chestnut.

I'd highly recommend it!


----------



## minimomNC (Oct 10, 2010)

Just got home from seeing it, LOVED IT. I remember all of the coverage about him, I was such a horse freak and loved TB's. It was amazing seeing how the whole thing evolved. It really did leave me wanting even more, could have sit through it again. There were six of us there and everyone including my daughter who obviously wasn't around back then, really liked the movie. Great to see that the movie lives up to the reviews. I will be going to see it again.


----------



## Charlene (Oct 10, 2010)

my former b-i-l lives in louisville and many years ago, arranged a private tour for us at claiborne farms where secretariat stood at stud after he retired. i will never forget the thrill of seeing him, up close and personal. his groom was very gracious, brought him out of his stall, put him in cross ties and handed me a brush. i still have the hairs i took from the brush after i combed out his tail. i was SOOOO tempted to ask if i could just SIT on him!

i remember reading about the size of his heart. he sure was a beautiful creature!!

while touring the farm, we also got to meet spectacular bid. i had asked for one of secretariat's shoes but his groom said he got a new set of shoes every 4 weeks and the previous set was always auctioned for various charities. i did get one of bid's shoes. not sure where that is, think i might have lost it in the divorce!


----------



## uwharrie (Oct 11, 2010)

We went to see it at the sneak peak the week before it opened. I thought it was a great movie even if a bit inacurate. But hey it is a Disney movie!

( I totally forgot they also owned Riva Ridge who won the Derby and Preakness the year Big Red was running as a 2yr old)

http://www.drf.com/news/secretariat-good-story-its-not-history

Even so it was very enjoyable!


----------



## CLC Stables (Oct 11, 2010)

UWHarrie

I am curious to know what the inaccurate parts were?


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 12, 2010)

HGFarm said:


> After Secretariat retired to stud, they were not sure if he was fertile, so he was test bred to a couple of mares. One was an Appaloosa mare. Long story short, he was fertile and the mare foaled a bright red colt with a white blanket and spots!! Because this was just a test for fertility, no stud report was filed, nor did a breeders certificate change hands, however, this colt was hardshipped into ApHA and named First Secretary and though it was not on his papers, EVERYONE knew who his father was. And that was Secretariat's first foal.
> 
> He was a big handsome colt... dont know what happened to him in later years, but you could certainly see his father in him!!


Found this:

First Secretary


----------



## uwharrie (Oct 12, 2010)

according the the article (see link in my previous post)

the owner was not present when he was born, the farm did not depend on him winning to stay afloat ( they owned the Derby and Preakness winner the year before Big Red won) and the clause in the syndication was not that he had to win but that he had to be fertile.



CLC Stables said:


> UWHarrie
> 
> I am curious to know what the inaccurate parts were?


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 12, 2010)

uwharrie said:


> according the the article (see link in my previous post)
> 
> the owner was not present when he was born


I've always heard that she didn't actually see him until she visited the farm days, if not weeks, later. She had a notebook where she wrote notes about the various horses she owned. After that visit, her notebook entry about her newest foal was a single word - "Wow!"

Anybody who has ever seen a Disney film about a historical character has to expect this sort of thing. It seems that the Disney screenwriters feel they must take us on an emotional roller coaster ride, and have no qualms about playing fast and loose with the facts in the name of increasing the dramatic tension. Penny Tweedy's strategem of breeding a Princequillo mare (a line known for their stamina, not speed) to Bold Ruler (brilliant speed, but little staying power) isn't enough, she must form a psychic bond with the foal. She can't just be a greenish female in a traditionally men's world, she must encouter overt hostility at every turn. The opposition can't be people that are just pursuing their own interests and ambitions, they must be diabolically determined to "do a dirty" to the hero(ine). The fact that it had been so long since a horse had won the Triple Crown, some people had begun to think it was no longer possible, is nowhere near as gripping as believing that it was do-or-die for this particular team. Hubby and I have gotten used to just enjoying the ride on films like this. If one of us says, "Hey, now, wait a minute, that's not right," the other goes, "Shhhhh. You're using your brain again."


----------



## uwharrie (Oct 12, 2010)

Well put!



Bunnylady said:


> I've always heard that she didn't actually see him until she visited the farm days, if not weeks, later. She had a notebook where she wrote notes about the various horses she owned. After that visit, her notebook entry about her newest foal was a single word - "Wow!"
> 
> Anybody who has ever seen a Disney film about a historical character has to expect this sort of thing. It seems that the Disney screenwriters feel they must take us on an emotional roller coaster ride, and have no qualms about playing fast and loose with the facts in the name of increasing the dramatic tension. Penny Tweedy's strategem of breeding a Princequillo mare (a line known for their stamina, not speed) to Bold Ruler (brilliant speed, but little staying power) isn't enough, she must form a psychic bond with the foal. She can't just be a greenish female in a traditionally men's world, she must encouter overt hostility at every turn. The opposition can't be people that are just pursuing their own interests and ambitions, they must be diabolically determined to "do a dirty" to the hero(ine). The fact that it had been so long since a horse had won the Triple Crown, some people had begun to think it was no longer possible, is nowhere near as gripping as believing that it was do-or-die for this particular team. Hubby and I have gotten used to just enjoying the ride on films like this. If one of us says, "Hey, now, wait a minute, that's not right," the other goes, "Shhhhh. You're using your brain again."


----------



## ruffian (Oct 12, 2010)

I saw it with my daughter and trainer. It was OK, but as said, it's a Disney flick and they like to make it enjoyable for everybody, not just tried and true horse folks.

I saw Secretariat win his Triple Crown. I guess I was hoping for more about the horse than about the owner.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 12, 2010)

ruffian said:


> I guess I was hoping for more about the horse than about the owner.


I liked the movie, but I felt the same way. I have to keep reminding myself that not everyone is a _horse_ person, and some people are still interested in human drama. What I liked best about the movie were the racetrack sound effects and visuals.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 13, 2010)

OMG, what a cool article- I cant believe you found that!

Yes, it is not just Disney, but 'Hollywood' in general that always has to embellish things and twist or move far from, the truth. What is wrong with telling a real story the way it REALLY is? I just dont get it.


----------



## chandab (Oct 14, 2010)

Bunnylady said:


> Hubby and I have gotten used to just enjoying the ride on films like this. If one of us says, "Hey, now, wait a minute, that's not right," the other goes, "Shhhhh. You're using your brain again."


Not quite the same, but my friend and I went to see "Backdraft" in the theater with two firemen; All through the movie we heard... "you can't do that", "that doesn't happen", "that's not allowed", etc, etc, etc. I enjoyed it much more when it came out on video and viewed it sans fireman.


----------

